# Pinion Lieferverzug



## vinc (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Wir alle haben hart gearbeitet, damit die Auslieferung der mit Pinion ausgestatteten Rahmen pünktlich erfolgen wird.
Innerhalb der Firma Nicolai haben wir alles dafür getan, daß die Rahmen rechtzeitig fertig werden.
Dieses ist uns auch gelungen. (siehe Foto im Anhang)

Leider haben wir eine schlechte Nachricht von Fa. Pinion bekommen.
Ein wichtiger Zulieferer von Pinion kann seinen Liefertermin nicht halten.
Somit verzögert sich die Auslieferung der Getriebe an die Nicolai GmbH voraussichtlich bis Ende Juli/ Mitte August 2012.
Dieses bedeutet eine voraussichtliche Auslieferung der Rahmen inklusive Getriebe Mitte August.

Wir entschuldigen uns für diese Situation und werden alles daran setzen, die notwendige
Ware heranzubekommen.

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Mai 2012)

*Good things come to those who wait!*

Danke für die benachrichtigung 
Ich kan warten
Netten Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Vincent,
darf man fragen was das für eine Abdeckung auf dem Bild ist? Ist das eine Lehre? Und verschieben sich alle Lieferungen nach hinten oder gibts dann im August eine größere Lieferung von Pinion?
mfg
wowbagger


----------



## 2MXTB (7. Mai 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hallo Vincent,
> darf man fragen was das für eine Abdeckung auf dem Bild ist? Ist das eine Lehre? Und verschieben sich alle Lieferungen nach hinten oder gibts dann im August eine größere Lieferung von Pinion?
> mfg
> wowbagger


 würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Ich weiß nur das mein Bike erst mit der zweiten Charge bestückt wird, welche für Juli geplant war...hoffentlich verschiebt sich der Termin dann nicht auch um 3 Monate.




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> *Good things come to those who wait!*
> 
> Danke für die benachrichtigung
> Ich kan warten
> Netten Gruß D-Lander



cool da freu ich mich schon drauf... hoffe du lässt mich mal fahren


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2012)

So viele Rahmen in Raw vorbestellt oder schraubt Ihr die Gehäusedeckel wieder an vor dem Pulvern/Eloxieren?

Ansonsten, schade für die Wartenden, zumal Ende August ja die halbe Saison schon rum ist. War auch schon auf den einen oder anderen Aufbau gespannt 
Aber als hoffnungslose Optimist hoffe ich, daß sich der Ausliefertermin noch etwas vorverlegt


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So viele Rahmen in Raw vorbestellt oder schraubt Ihr die Gehäusedeckel wieder an vor dem Pulvern/Eloxieren?



Erstmal Alle fertig schweißen


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2012)

auf der eurobike hies es viele große firmen interessieren sich dafür, darf man mal fragen welche firmen denn ernsthaft vorhaben bikes damit rauszubringen.


----------



## oldman (7. Mai 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> auf der eurobike hies es viele große firmen interessieren sich dafür, darf man mal fragen welche firmen denn ernsthaft vorhaben bikes damit rauszubringen.



http://pinion.eu/de/discover-pinion/partners/

 die Suche hat mich Stunden und ein Vermögen gekostet...


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2012)

hoffentlich hast dir die finger dabei nicht gebrochen, das diese "großen firmen" mit pinion zusammenarbeiten war mir bekannt, hätte wohl es so formulieren sollen, scott cube etc.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2012)

Wieso, steht doch da: Endorffin, Nicolai, Tout Terrain, Protobike, Winora .... Alutech ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2012)

is halt ansichtssache welche firmen davon als gross gelten


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## potstom (8. Mai 2012)

...bin sehr entäuscht! Mein bike verschiebt sich auf nach die Saison - bei aller Symphatie, die Lieferperformance ist auch nicht besser, als die der amerikanischen Chinesen. Schade.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2012)

Finde es auch schade, nur andere Hersteller sind ja ebenfalls betroffen.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> [email protected]



Falco ist bei Pinion...  ? 

"guter fang"


----------



## joerghag (8. Mai 2012)

potstom schrieb:


> ...bin sehr entäuscht! Mein bike verschiebt sich auf nach die Saison - bei aller Symphatie, die Lieferperformance ist auch nicht besser, als die der amerikanischen Chinesen. Schade.



... kann ich nachvollziehen. Ist aber bei neuen innovativen Sachen, besonders bei Kleinserien, leider manchmal so. Sei froh, das Nicolai und Pinion das so offen kommunizieren. So kannst du dich wenigstens darauf einstellen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jörg, Du hier?


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht weil LV nicht auf der Pinion-Partnerliste steht!?


----------



## joerghag (8. Mai 2012)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg, Du hier?




Yepp, aber mehr lesend als schreibend...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> cool da freu ich mich schon drauf... hoffe du lässt mich mal fahren



Klaro, wirde schon werden.
PS Gruß aus Menorca
Cami de Cavalls in mehere etappen ca 210KM um die insel.
TOP sage ich nur.
Bis Bald


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2012)

da bin ich echt gespannt mit NICOLAI/Pinion !  
leider hat Jürgen Schlender von Alutech in der Freeride ziemlich böse Wörter über das G-Box System von -N- ausgesprochen.


----------



## MisterXT (14. Mai 2012)

Was hat er denn gesagt? Was taugt ihm nicht?


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da bin ich echt gespannt mit NICOLAI/Pinion !
> leider hat Jürgen Schlender von Alutech in der Freeride ziemlich böse Wörter über das G-Box System von -N- ausgesprochen.



Ich kann mich über meine G-Boxx nicht beschweren 
Selbst bergauf bei 18% auf saugendem Matschboden ... wie am letzten Wochenende.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Was hat er denn gesagt? Was taugt ihm nicht?



NICOLAI hat mit dem G-Box System verbrannte Erde hinterlassen.


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2012)

mehr als nur ein Satz wäre schön


----------



## WODAN (15. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> NICOLAI hat mit dem G-Box System verbrannte Erde hinterlassen.



Wer ist denn Jürgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Jürgen?



fand ich schon hart den spruch... es lief doch (früher) ganz gut mit Alutech Ju und Kalle .


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Jürgen?



Vor allem, wer oder was ist Alutech? Hört sich für mich an wie ne Markisen Firma.

Gruß


----------



## MisterXT (15. Mai 2012)

Aha.
Ich dachte, er hätte technische Bedenken/ Probleme.


----------



## othu (15. Mai 2012)

Sinngemäß hat er geschrieben, dass die G-Box für das Thema Getriebebikes eher schlecht war und viele potentielle Käufer und Interessenten (von Getriebebikes) dauerhaft abgeschreckt hat.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Mai 2012)

Und wieso?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Vor allem, wer oder was ist Alutech? Hört sich für mich an wie ne Markisen Firma.
> 
> Gruß



ne ne das ist nicht fair.


----------



## giles (15. Mai 2012)

Kannst du mal den Artikel hier einstellen?


----------



## othu (15. Mai 2012)

Warum sagt er nicht.
Es wurden 8 oder 9 "Experten" nach Ihrer Meinung zu Getriebebikes gefragt und jeder hat ein kurzes(!) Statement abgegeben.

Jürgen Sch. von Alutech meinte hat das G-Box System "habe viel Porzellan zerschlagen", dass Pinion jetzt mühsam wieder aufbauen muss.

Warum sagt er nicht, Artikel einstellen werde ich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen auch nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Warum sagt er nicht.
> Es wurden 8 oder 9 "Experten" nach Ihrer Meinung zu Getriebebikes gefragt und jeder hat ein kurzes(!) Statement abgegeben.
> 
> Jürgen Sch. von Alutech meinte hat das G-Box System "habe viel Porzellan zerschlagen", dass Pinion jetzt mühsam wieder aufbauen muss.
> ...



hmmm  hast du ne andere zeitung ? 
Jürgen schreibt ganz klar das NICOLAI mit dem G-Box System "ziemlich viel verbrannte erde hinterlassen hat"... 
u. der wortlaut ist schon heftig wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (15. Mai 2012)

Ne, ich hab die gleiche Zeitung 

Ich habe das nur mit anderen Worten wiedergeben wollen:
Er schimpft indirekt auf Kalle Nicolai und die G-Box, lobt doch aber auch Pinion, oder nicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab die gleiche Zeitung
> 
> Ich habe das nur mit anderen Worten wiedergeben wollen:
> Er schimpft indirekt auf Kalle Nicolai und die G-Box, lobt doch aber auch Pinion, oder nicht?





Pinion hat aber nix mit NICOLAI zu tun... G-Box schon.


----------



## othu (15. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Pinion hat aber nix mit NICOLAI zu tun... G-Box schon.



Det weiß ich doch (mal abgesehen davon, dass Nicolai ja auch Räder mit Pinion anbieten will/wird).


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2012)

Jü hat ja auch Räder mit G-Box vertrieben

da wird sicher was vorgefallen sein

ich tippe mal auf die Preisgestaltung seitens Nicolai

günstig sind die ja nie und für keinen


----------



## sluette (15. Mai 2012)

das ist ja wieder ganz grosses tennis hier. schön ein paar splitter ohne jeglich referenz streuen. 
ich weiss was, ich weiss was aber ich sag nicht wo's war...


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

Jü hat vor einiger zeit ja auch gesagt das er keine hydroforming rahmen bauen wird 




sluette schrieb:


> das ist ja wieder ganz grosses tennis hier. schön ein paar splitter ohne jeglich referenz streuen.
> ich weiss was, ich weiss was aber ich sag nicht wo's war...



 hee ???   ist doch in der freeride nachzulesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Mai 2012)

Ist mir etwas zu emo, da irgendwas in eine Redewendung reinzuinterpretieren, bei aller tiefen Enttäuschung, kann man es doch auch versachlichen.

Bekannte hatten Gboxxer und da blieben halt immer zwei Kritikpunkte: Gewicht und die angebliche Wartungsarmut. Gerade der Service der Gboxx2 war ja recht ausschlaggebend für N das Thema ad acta zu legen und zur Rohloff zurückzugehen. Die Rohloff bedarf aber einer sehr schweren Rahmenkonstruktion.
Und weil das bessere des guten Feind ist, macht gerade beim Gewicht die Pinion es etwas besser. 

Beim Thema Wartungsarmut fällt mir halt nur der GboxxPudel von einem bekannten ein, mit dem Vorbesitzer war ich auch unterwegs und wir mußten andauernd halten weil irgendwas war. Dem Besitzer danach liefs sogar noch schlimmer, wie er mir dann auf ner Party erzählt hat.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7383149&postcount=17


----------



## giles (15. Mai 2012)

Also hat NoBeerForFear verbrannte Erde in Lübrechtsen hinterlassen?


----------



## WODAN (15. Mai 2012)

Getriebebikes sind schon ein heikles Thema 
Und Nicolai hat eben mit den ersten Nucleon Modellen die Vorreiterrolle eingenommen. Klar waren das Nucleon DH oder ST oder sogar das FR keine Schönheiten, aber als die eigentliche G-Boxx1 zum Einsatz kam, konnten man wenigstens schon einmal die Richtung erkennen, wo Kalle hin möchte. Ich fahre seit 2005 an verschiedenen Nicolai Modellen G-Boxx1 und bin immer noch davon, trotz Pinion, überzeugt. Ist die G-Boxx1 leicht und günstig? Nö! Machen wir uns nichts vor, eine Kleinserie in Deutschland zu produzieren ist eben nicht günstig und die Rohloff bringt nunmal alleine schon ein stolzes Gewicht mit sich, da kann Kalle auch nichts mehr geradebiegen. Aber dafür kann ich mir sie immer noch Stunden anschauen und mich an der genialen COR Nabekonstuktion erfreuen  

Pinion geht meiner Meinung nach schon in die richtige Richtung, da ja leider die G-Boxx2 beerdigt worden ist. Eventuell hätte man ja den G-Con Standard verwenden können, denke das war ja die Idee dahinter.

Ich drücke auf jeden Fall Pinion fest die Daumen, dass sie eine stabile Serienreife erlangen und sich nicht so schnell von den Bikegianten aus Fernost und deren Meinung einschüchtern lassen! 

Und zu Jürgen: Freies Land, freie Meinung


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Mai 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Also hat NoBeerForFear verbrannte Erde in Lübrechtsen hinterlassen?



Nein warum?
Laß den Typen in Ruhe. 
Das Zitat von khujand bezieht sich auf die Gboxx, keine Personen(jü, Kalle, Nbff) sondern ein technischer Lösungsweg. Hätte ja gerne mal ein richtiges Zitat, aber morgen hab ich das Heft ja.


----------



## giles (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ihn nichtmal angefasst, ich bezog mich auf die verbrannte Erde, wegen seines Ärges über die Wartung.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hmmm  hast du ne andere zeitung ?
> Jürgen schreibt ganz klar das NICOLAI mit dem G-Box System "ziemlich viel verbrannte erde hinterlassen hat"...
> u. der wortlaut ist schon heftig wie ich finde.



Ich lese hier einen Firmen Namen und ein System. Letzteres wurde von der Firma auch eingestellt in der 2.Version. Es wurden keine Personen bis hierhin genannt.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> bei aller tiefen Enttäuschung, kann man es doch auch versachlichen.



keineswegs  
ich war die tage fahren, in runder trittfrequenz... u. war so happy über meinen antrieb sram XO,
so leicht so leise  und so präziese, ich möchte nie etwas anderes fahren.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> keineswegs
> ich war die tage fahren, in runder trittfrequenz... u. war so happy über meinen antrieb sram XO,
> so leicht so leise  und so präziese, ich möchte nie etwas anderes fahren.



Komisch, mit meinen Rohloffs gehts mir genau so 

1 x im Nucleon
1 x im Argon
1 x im Tandem
1 x (in kürze) im Surly
1 x im Bike meiner Gattin

lg
Wolfgang

P.S.: die älteste davon wird im Juni 13 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk. Mal sehen ob das Pinion auch so hinbringt.


----------



## stuk (16. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Falco ist bei Pinion...  ?
> 
> "guter fang"



Ein Grund mehr ne Kettenschaltung zu fahren.........


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Jetzt wird es spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr ne Kettenschaltung zu fahren.........



Falco und ich waren so...


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Verstehe zwar den Zusammenhang nicht, aber wahre Liebe gibt es nur unter Männern


----------



## stuk (16. Mai 2012)

ich habe hier seine Kundenverachtung und seine Beleidigungen/aggressive Art gegenüber denen die sein Gehalt einbringen nicht gemocht. Hinzu kommt noch seine Arroganz im persönlichen Kontakt.
Wäre er noch aktiv bei N würde ich leider was anderes fahren.

Seit Vinc und sein Team die Kundenkommunikation übernommen haben bin ich von diesem Service und dem "neuen Ton" begeistert. So soll es sein


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> keineswegs
> ich war die tage fahren, in runder trittfrequenz... u. war so happy über meinen antrieb sram XO,
> so leicht so leise  und so präziese, ich möchte nie etwas anderes fahren.



Tja, da kannste schon recht haben. Kommt halt immer drauf an wo man rumfährt. Alleine schon dass man nicht im Stand schalten kann stört mich. Immer braucht man paar Meter zum schalten. Dann sozusagen zwischen mehreren Schaltgruppen hin und herwechseln, also zwischen den vorderen Kettenblättern. 
So einfach 18 Gänge gleichmäßig der Reihe nach abgestuft in jeder Fahrsituation in Sekundenschnelle zu schalten. Was will man mehr.
Wenn die Pinion so gut ist wie Falco in der Freeride meint ist das Teil absolut überzeugend. Und auf das Mehrgewicht ist meiner Meinung nach gepfiffen wenn man kompromisslos und im Flüstermodus durchn Wald holzen kann.....


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Klar kann man mit Kettenschaltung im Stand schalten. Schalten, Hinterrad hoch, treten, fertig. Aber wofür braucht man das...


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Tipp.......also ich änder meine Meinung: Des neumodische Zeug braucht kein Mensch...


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung, was Du brauchst, ist mir auch wumpe  Aber das Argument, dass man im Stand schalten kann, finde ich recht belanglos, bei einem Sport, der doch meistens in Bewegung vollzogen wird...


----------



## giles (16. Mai 2012)

Mit Slicks bräuchte man doch rein theoretisch nicbtmal das Hinterrad anlupfen?


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Auch das ist korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2012)

Darüber ärger ich mich jedesmal vorallem in unbekannten Terrain und wenn man nicht weiß was hinter der nächsten Kurve kommt.
Bei flowigen Sachen braucht mans weniger. Bei uns wechselt das ganz schnell, netter Trail, plötzlich hinterm Felsen einige Stufen bergauf, dann großen Gang drin und schluss mit Fahren.......


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Lässt sich alles auch mit Kettenschaltung lösen, aber wenn es Dir besser passt, ok


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> und im Flüstermodus durchn Wald holzen kann.....



Ein Grund mehr "nicht" zu wechseln, dafür macht meine Hinterradnabe zu geile geräusche. 



@stuk   #55
etwas zu krass formuliert ,-wie ich finde.


----------



## Triple F (16. Mai 2012)

Thema?


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Mai 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.......also ich änder meine Meinung: Des neumodische Zeug braucht kein Mensch...



na da könntest du doch auch mit einen Holz-Laufrad aus den 17.j-hundert voran kommen.
Spass beiseite wenn niemand was neues kauft gibt es auch niemals fortschritt


----------



## Cyborg (16. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> aber wahre Liebe gibt es nur unter Männern


 Es heißt doch nicht umsonst: Homosapiens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffeljupp (5. Juni 2012)

Leider musste ich durch den großen Lieferverzug auf mein Nicolai diese Saison verzichten. Vielleicht September war mir zu wage und der Bike-Urlaub schon geplant. Nun muss es bis nächste Saison warten.
Sehr schade...


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Juni 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Getriebebikes sind schon ein heikles Thema
> Und Nicolai hat eben mit den ersten Nucleon Modellen die Vorreiterrolle eingenommen. Klar waren das Nucleon DH oder ST oder sogar das FR keine Schönheiten, aber als die eigentliche G-Boxx1 zum Einsatz kam, konnten man wenigstens schon einmal die Richtung erkennen, wo Kalle hin möchte. Ich fahre seit 2005 an verschiedenen Nicolai Modellen G-Boxx1 und bin immer noch davon, trotz Pinion, überzeugt. Ist die G-Boxx1 leicht und günstig? Nö! Machen wir uns nichts vor, eine Kleinserie in Deutschland zu produzieren ist eben nicht günstig und die Rohloff bringt nunmal alleine schon ein stolzes Gewicht mit sich, da kann Kalle auch nichts mehr geradebiegen. Aber dafür kann ich mir sie immer noch Stunden anschauen und mich an der genialen COR Nabekonstuktion erfreuen
> 
> Pinion geht meiner Meinung nach schon in die richtige Richtung, da ja leider die G-Boxx2 beerdigt worden ist. Eventuell hätte man ja den G-Con Standard verwenden können, denke das war ja die Idee dahinter.
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag und ein wenig habe ich ja von der G-Boxx Geschichte ja auch mitbekommen Manche Dinge gehören einfach nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, da sie dann sowieso meistens falsch interpretiert werden Es gibt genug die mit einer G-Boxx 2 zufrieden sind, nur die meisten werden sie nicht persönlich kennen, sondern nur Meinungen gelesen haben, die auf ihre Richtigkeit hin schwer zu kontrollieren sind. G-Boxx war der Anfang und alles danach ist eine Weiterentwicklung einer gut gedachten Idee Ich bin diese Bikes immer gerne gefahren und habe auch ein paar schöne Erinnerungen dran Und ich würde auch nicht groß darüber nachdenken, ob Kalle & Jürgen miteinander klar kommen oder nicht Es sind beide Unternehmer, die mit ihren Geschäftsideen Geld verdienen wollen und das ist auch in Ordnung und einen hohen Anteil an Kundenzufriedenheit haben beide vorzuweisen Ich kenne auf jeden Fall einige persönlich, die sehr zufrieden mit beiden Herstellern sind
Und zum eigentlichen Thema "Pinion" ist es klar ärgerlich für einen Käufer, aber es ist halt auch etwas spezielles, was auch die bestmögliche Qualität bieten soll und "Gut Ding will bekanntlich Weile haben" auch wenn es noch so schwer nachvollziehbar ist, warum aus welchen Gründen etwas nicht eingehalten wird. Wenn es dann kommt, wird es ganz sicher etwas besonderes sein


----------



## Wilhelm (7. Juni 2012)

_"The first  P1.18 serial gear boxes will now be shipped to the bike manufacturers at  the beginning of August."_ - Falco MILLE, Brand Communication (June 6, 2012)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag und ein wenig habe ich ja von der G-Boxx Geschichte ja auch mitbekommen Manche Dinge gehören einfach nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, da sie dann sowieso meistens falsch interpretiert werden Es gibt genug die mit einer G-Boxx 2 zufrieden sind, nur die meisten werden sie nicht persönlich kennen, sondern nur Meinungen gelesen haben, die auf ihre Richtigkeit hin schwer zu kontrollieren sind. G-Boxx war der Anfang und alles danach ist eine Weiterentwicklung einer gut gedachten Idee Ich bin diese Bikes immer gerne gefahren und habe auch ein paar schöne Erinnerungen dran Und ich würde auch nicht groß darüber nachdenken, ob Kalle & Jürgen miteinander klar kommen oder nicht Es sind beide Unternehmer, die mit ihren Geschäftsideen Geld verdienen wollen und das ist auch in Ordnung und einen hohen Anteil an Kundenzufriedenheit haben beide vorzuweisen Ich kenne auf jeden Fall einige persönlich, die sehr zufrieden mit beiden Herstellern sind
> Und zum eigentlichen Thema "Pinion" ist es klar ärgerlich für einen Käufer, aber es ist halt auch etwas spezielles, was auch die bestmögliche Qualität bieten soll und "Gut Ding will bekanntlich Weile haben" auch wenn es noch so schwer nachvollziehbar ist, warum aus welchen Gründen etwas nicht eingehalten wird. Wenn es dann kommt, wird es ganz sicher etwas besonderes sein



Besser kann mans nicht sagen...ich hoffe das das alles ein richtig gut funktionierendes Ende bekommt und drück den Pinionleuten auf jedenfall die Daumen.
So ein  Pinion AM würde schon noch gut in meine Sammlung passen

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Besser kann mans nicht sagen...ich hoffe das das alles ein richtig gut funktionierendes Ende bekommt und drück den Pinionleuten auf jedenfall die Daumen.
> So ein  Pinion AM würde schon noch gut in meine Sammlung passen
> 
> G.



Wenn du heute abend mit dem Geld drucken fertig bist, kannst du die Gelddruck-Maschine noch mal eine Stunde für mich laufen lassen 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ###
> So ein  Pinion AM würde schon noch gut in meine Sammlung passen
> 
> G.



In Meine auch 
Ich warte aber die zweite und hoffentlich ausgereifte Serie ab


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> In Meine auch
> Ich warte aber die zweite und hoffentlich ausgereifte Serie ab



Genau auch mein Gedanke....erstmal alle Anderen 1 Jahr lang damit rumfahren lassen

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juli 2012)

Bild bekommen Kucksdu 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1162852


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bild bekommen Kucksdu
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1162852



Dutsh. du weisst ja das ich deinz als erster probefahren darf ,-oder ?


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Dutsh. du weisst ja das ich deinz als erster probefahren darf ,-oder ?


wie könnte ich dich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (10. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wie könnte ich dich vergessen


 
Hast du deins schon oder wie?


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2012)

Ist der Kettenspanner die Endlösung?


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Juli 2012)

...die endlösung hört sich weng komisch an.
besser wäre die finale version?


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juli 2012)

Ja ist die endlösung. Schön schauts ja nicht gerade aus. Man muss sich wohl erst daran gewöhnen. Aber schön leise dürfe es sein


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juli 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Hast du deins schon oder wie?


Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist der Kettenspanner die Endlösung?


ist aber mein favorit, hinten ist noch unschöner oder


----------



## M8184 (10. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil



Ah Bild bekommen, jetzt seh ichs  
Na immerhin ;-)


----------



## TAILor (11. Juli 2012)

@Dutshlander:

Du scheinst der erste Pinion Besitzer im Forum zu sein?!  gratuliere.

Da ist es ja fast gar ein muss einen ersten Bericht abzugeben wie sich das ding in der Praxis anfühlt  bin gespannt. viel spass damit


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9677238&postcount=2537


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juli 2012)

TAILor schrieb:


> @Dutshlander:
> 
> Du scheinst der erste Pinion Besitzer im Forum zu sein?!  gratuliere.
> 
> Da ist es ja fast gar ein muss einen ersten Bericht abzugeben wie sich das ding in der Praxis anfühlt  bin gespannt. viel spass damit


 
Lesen Lesen Lesen 
 Geduld bitte, geschrieben habe ich
"Bild bekommen" aber werde bald eins haben.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Pinion


----------



## stuk (11. Juli 2012)

hoi dutch,
bist du dann ein "Testfahrer" ?


----------



## M8184 (11. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Lesen Lesen Lesen
> Geduld bitte, geschieben habe ich
> "Bild bekommen" aber werde bald eins haben.


 

Hast du schon infos zum Liefertermin?


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juli 2012)

+-Anfang August 
_ohne pistole, ich meine gewähr_


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juli 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hoi dutch,
> bist du dann ein "Testfahrer" ?


quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hoi dutch,
> bist du dann ein "Testfahrer" ?



eher ich.


----------



## oldman (12. Juli 2012)

auf jeden fall eine extremst coole karre!


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Juli 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> auf jeden fall eine extremst coole karre!



meine meinung


----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2012)

man sieht doch auch anhand des Bildes, das es im garten von Kalle steht....


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juli 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> man sieht doch auch anhand des Bildes


 tsja es gibt hier einige die können oder wollen nicht lesen
dadurch kommt verwirrung auf


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> man sieht doch auch anhand des Bildes, das es im garten von Kalle steht....



also wer diesen garten nicht erkennt.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Juli 2012)

das soll ein garten sein?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das soll ein garten sein?



ist nur ein kleines stück garten.


----------



## stuk (16. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also wer diesen garten nicht erkennt.



Stimmt, wer den Garten nicht kennt ist es nicht würdig ein N zu fahren und hat hier nichts zu melden...oder wie?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer den Garten nicht kennt ist es nicht würdig ein N zu fahren und hat hier nichts zu melden...oder wie?



genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (16. Juli 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer den Garten nicht kennt ist es nicht würdig ein N zu fahren und hat hier nichts zu melden...oder wie?



Genau. Der Heilige Rasen vor den heiligen Hallen Quasi


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Juli 2012)

Gibt es eigendlich irgendwo ein Fahrbares Helius AM Pinion?

Ein Probefahrt um zu Endscheiden ob es das AM oder das AM Pinion werden soll wäre Genial...


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der Nicolai Deutschland Tour und dem damit verbundenen Pufftreffen darf ich heute bekannt geben das folgende Testräder am Start sein werden:
> 
> He AC, Größe S
> He AC, Größe M
> ...




11.08.2012 in Heidelberg.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Ui, ihr habt dort das Pinion in L zum Ausprobieren

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juli 2012)

auf jörg schmeiß dein nucleon wech und hol dir das pinion!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Paaahhh...das Nucli ist absolut top

Aber so ein 2-3kg leichter aufgebautes Pinion würd ich mir schon noch mit herstellen...wenn die Serienproduktion funktioniert

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 11.08.2012 in Heidelberg.


Hey Guru Gail, aber ich kann leider nicht


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2012)

Urlaub Dütsch? 










Schade


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 11.08.2012 in Heidelberg.



Mist. Das sind 450 km. Dann doch etwas weit. 

Habe ja die Hoffnung das das Pinion nach der Deutschland Tour im Hauptquartier steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Urlaub Dütsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dh Vakantie 
am liebsten habe ich Frei.
Groetjes


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Paaahhh...das Nucli ist absolut top
> 
> Aber so ein 2-3kg leichter aufgebautes Pinion würd ich mir schon noch mit herstellen...wenn die Serienproduktion funktioniert
> 
> G.



Als Ersatz fürs Hardtail ist so ein Pinion AC ab 2015 denkbar .... wenn die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten auf Kosten der Pinion Erstkäufer bereinigt wurden.

Für den groben Ensatz hat das Nucleon eindeutig die bessere Reifenfreiheit.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juli 2012)

so ein pinion am wird kommen.
traum wäre mit trigger.
evtl. in der 2en oder 3en generation?


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> so ein pinion am wird kommen.
> traum wäre mit trigger.
> evtl. in der 2en oder 3en generation?



Auf den Rohloff Trigger warten wir auch schon seit '99 .... 

Nachdem Pinion auch mit 2 Seilen zwangsgesteuert ist und die Rasterung im Getriebe stattfindet wird das wohl auch so schnell nichts werden.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> traum wäre mit trigger.


Hmmm Trigger ich brauche keins und wuste auch nicht warum 
Ist geschmacks sache, _aber da frage ich mich wieso hat SRam den Drehgriff wieder aufleben lassen, wohl nicht weil es so schlecht ist_


----------



## andi.f.1809 (18. Juli 2012)

Also das mit der Triggerschaltung haben ein paar von uns in ihrer Projektarbeit gemacht.
Konnten diese dann auch in ihr 7Gang Getriebe mit einbeziehen.
Müsste mal fragen wie die das genau gemacht haben
Also nur falls es jemand interessieren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (19. Juli 2012)

Wenn es denn mal soweit ist, wirds bestimmt einen pinion Tuning thread geben ;-)

Ich warte übrigens auch auf die Getriebe, d.h. wenn die erste Charge geliefert wurde und die Kunden zufrieden sind, will ich auch eins  bestellen.   

Btw. letztes Jahr las ich irgendwo hier, dass die bis-Oktober2011-Besteller der AlutechFanesPinion  voraussichtlich die März2012-Charge bekommen.


----------



## zingel (19. Juli 2012)

ja, die bekommens im März 12


----------



## Herrrow (19. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bild bekommen Kucksdu
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1162852


  endlich fertige Kettenführung zu sehen. Sind die ersten Pinion Getriebe etwa schon bei Nicolai angekommen?


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juli 2012)

das ist nur leider eins der Prototypen......


----------



## Herrrow (20. Juli 2012)

biste dir da sicher? Das ist das erste das ich in der Art sehe. Neue Kettenführung und ich meine die Schwingenaufnahme sieht leicht verändert aus zum Testbike aus 08/11


----------



## c_w (20. Juli 2012)

Prototyp vom Getriebe, nicht vom Rahmen.


----------



## Herrrow (20. Juli 2012)

Achso schade, ich dachte die Kettenführung gehört zum Getriebe und muss somit eine aktuellere Version sein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Juli 2012)

Herrrow schrieb:


> Achso schade, ich dachte die Kettenführung gehört zum Getriebe und muss somit eine aktuellere Version sein.



Ist alles noch Vorserienbastelei .... mal sehen was wirklich kommt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juli 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> das ist nur leider eins der Prototypen......


nö wo hast du den diese weisheiten her  kettenspanner wird so von Nicolai/Pinion angeboten


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juli 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja ist die endlösung. Schön schauts ja nicht gerade aus. Man muss sich wohl erst daran gewöhnen. Aber schön leise dürfe es sein





Schoschi schrieb:


> das ist nur leider eins der Prototypen......


  wiedersprichst dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wiedersprichst dich



Naja, es ist halt ein Prototyp der Endlösung

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juli 2012)




----------



## Schoschi (20. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, es ist halt ein Prototyp der Endlösung
> 
> G.



Genau. Hatte Bilder von meinem Händler erhalten und das war das rad. Und so solls ausgeliefert werden. Ein Prototyp wäre ja keiner wenn nicht dran rumgebastelt würde ...


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juli 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Genau. Hatte Bilder von meinem Händler erhalten und das war das rad. Und so solls ausgeliefert werden. Ein Prototyp wäre ja keiner wenn nicht dran rumgebastelt würde ...



Häh "Prototyp .... rumgebastelt"


----------



## Schoschi (21. Juli 2012)

Also wie jetzt? 

Wikipedia Prototyp: Vorab-Exemplar einer späteren Serienfertigung, das zur Erprobung von Eigenschaften dient

Da wo ich herkomme und arbeite wird ein Prototyp ständig erweitert und verändert bis man zufrieden damit ist und man mit der Serienfertigung beginnen kann. Und zum Schluss sollts eigentlich mehr oder weniger wie das Serienteil ausschauen oder hab ich irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juli 2012)

Endlösung, schwieriges Wort seit der Wannsee Konferrenz...


Ansonsten wurde mit den Pinion Leuten ein Prototyp gebastelt anhand von einer Roox Rollercoaster Idee.





Hat sich wohl bewährt und die Besfestigungsbohrungen an der Pinion sind auch schon so veranschlagt, kommt also bald ohne den Prototyp Schriftzug.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juli 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt?
> 
> Wikipedia Prototyp: Vorab-Exemplar einer späteren Serienfertigung, das zur Erprobung von Eigenschaften dient
> 
> Da wo ich herkomme und arbeite wird ein Prototyp ständig erweitert und verändert bis man zufrieden damit ist und man mit der Serienfertigung beginnen kann. Und zum Schluss sollts eigentlich mehr oder weniger wie das Serienteil ausschauen oder hab ich irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt?



in deine gegend (wordschatz) wird "Rumgebastelt"an Prototypen
Naja, aber lassen wir das mal
.


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juli 2012)

wirds eigentlich dann auch mal ne andere kurbel geben?
oder besser gesagt kann man eine andere montieren?
find die pinion aber jetzt nicht hässlich...interessiert mich nur.
gibt es die pinion variante auch in verschiedenen kurbellängen?


----------



## liquidnight (22. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wirds eigentlich dann auch mal ne andere kurbel geben?


*es gibt*  eine silberglänzende Kurbel, das hatte ich auf einigen Bildern schon gesehen.   Also so eine  ähnliche Anmutung wie die Sh-Deore-Kurbeln dürfte besser passen wenn man eher silberglanz als schwarzmatt am Rad verbauen will. 

Die Frage ist nur ob und wann Pinion oder die Radlbauer die rausrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. August 2012)

Mahlzeit,

hier mal was von der Nicolai FB Seite:


----------



## Helius-FR (7. August 2012)

Und los geht's....


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2012)

mainz ist noch nicht dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2012)

G.


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hier mal was von der Nicolai FB Seite:


----------



## TAILor (7. August 2012)

geil! na endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

isch glaube morgen bekomm ich einz


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2012)

Sauber guru.  Freu mich auf die bilder


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

wie kommst du drauf das ich Bilder einstellen würde wenn ich einZ bekommen würde


----------



## Helius-FR (7. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie kommst du drauf das ich Bilder einstellen würde wenn ich einZ bekommen würde



Ich würde es machen... Bekomme meis aber erst Anfang Oktober


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie kommst du drauf das ich Bilder einstellen würde wenn ich einZ bekommen würde


ich weiz auch net ob ichs reinstelle, aber dafür muss es erzt mal komme


----------



## Schoschi (7. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich würde es machen... Bekomme meis aber erst Anfang Oktober



weisst du das so genau, wann hast denn bestellt...werden jetzt erst nur Einige ausgeliefert?


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich weiz auch net ob ichs reinstelle, aber dafür muss es erzt mal komme




wie hat mal ein bekannter Landsmann von dir gesagt.... Lass disch überraschen. 

Gott hab ihn seelig


----------



## Helius-FR (7. August 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> weisst du das so genau, wann hast denn bestellt...werden jetzt erst nur Einige ausgeliefert?



Bestellt or ein paar Tagen... 
Unverbindlicher Termin wurde zu Anfang Oktober angesagt.

Wie genau das is ???


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie kommst du drauf das ich Bilder einstellen würde wenn ich einZ bekommen würde



...weil du's einfach net schaffst die neuheit nicht der hungrigen masse hinzuwerfen


----------



## Schoschi (7. August 2012)

Ach so, meines ist vielleicht das Blauelox zumindest theoretisch.....glaub Mitte Juli war ne Charge bei Nicolai dran, hoff dass Meins da dabei war und mitm ersten Schwung Getriebe rausgeht, aber eh keine Ahnung wie es da logistisch ausschaut......jetzt um so gespannter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...weil du's einfach net schaffst die neuheit nicht der hungrigen masse hinzuwerfen




Ich versuche aber grade damit aufzuhören und nehm schon Antifoddopflaster


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2012)

Da brauchst du härteres zeug  die sucht ist grösser als der wille 

Also immer schön her damit


----------



## Speedpreacher (8. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hier mal was von der Nicolai FB Seite:



Das ist so geil, dass ich mit meiner Latte Kokosnüsse knacken könnte!

SORRY - das musste raus.

Speedpreacher


----------



## Martin1508 (8. August 2012)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Das ist so geil, dass ich mit meiner Latte Kokosnüsse knacken könnte!
> 
> SORRY - das musste raus.
> 
> Speedpreacher



Aua!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie hat mal ein bekannter Landsmann von dir gesagt.... Lass disch überraschen.
> 
> Gott hab ihn seelig




der arme


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. August 2012)

@Vinc: Kannst Du denn verraten, welche Pinionmodelle bei Euch in der Pipeline sind?
Gibts eventl. auch ein Argon FR Pinion


----------



## der-gute (21. August 2012)

es steht jedenfalls im Production Plan:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html

Pinion gearbox frames (Helius/Argon/Ion)


----------

